# SE Open Update and Roll Call



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Due to his recent sugery Bob will not be able to make the early season tournaments. As per the announcement on the SCUSA board I will be acting as Tournament Director for the SE Open. I will need help setting up the field and collecting dues so I'm asking for volunteers!!!! 

If anyone is coming down from the Maryland area please bring the gear!!! Let me know.

Who's coming???

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Tommy, Everett and I will be there early on Sunday and can help set up, if the wind changes as it did last year.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Tommy, I should be able to help you out again this year. I'll be down Friday-Sunday. Give me a ring.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Tommy - I'll be there and willing to help out with whatever is needed! 

Britt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys.... and girl.... 

weather.com 7 day forecast calls for *WINDY* on Saturday.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I will get into town Thurs night. If you need help on Fri, Sat, or Sun setting up or anything, just give me a call and let me know when to meet you. I will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Robert,

I'll have to pick up some cones and flags, already have the sinkers and clips.

Help with registration and general "get everyone casting" assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Should be a good one.

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i'll be there around noon on friday, i heard bob might have someone bringing the gear down, check with him or bill to find out for sure.

frank


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Tommy I have 30 orange cones 4 flags and a pack off small marker flags 
if you can use let me know.
willie


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I forgot 9 bigger cones for center line.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wille,

Yes the cones will be a BIG help. I will pick up a pack of flags.

Are the cones numbered??

Tommy


----------



## dr4223 (Mar 23, 2009)

*hello*

hello


----------



## dr4223 (Mar 23, 2009)

hello, I am new to this forum. I wonder if anybody can help!!!i want ot go mexico in a few months. I would like to do some shore fishing around . any tips for tackle, beaches, artificial or real lures??? any techniques or suggestions of how fishing is out there????
thanks in advance,
dr2423


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Yes the cones are numbered 
small and bigger ones.
I will bring the cones and you will get the small flags
we will be there about 12:00 Fri.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Willie.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy, who has the gear in MD ? Bob ?

Sounds like your rounding up the needed cones, what else is needed? If someone can get the gear from MD down near me, I can bring it with me. ( I could meet someone around Fredericksburg area, if need be. )Maybe all we need is some measuring tapes ? for setting up the cones.

Let me know what you still need.

Mark


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*equipment*

Tommy/Willie
I haven't found anyone that can bring the equipment down. Buy what ever you need if necessary.Thats not a poblem.
I cannot travel at all right now. I am hoping that I will be allowed to ride with someone to the Charlotte depending on healing ect. I will not be allowed to cast until September or Oct.at the earliest but I will get to as many tournaments as possible.
Thanks to everyone for all the prayers and get well wishes. Goodluck to everyone this weekend.
Bob Sales
SCUSA


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bob,

Don't worry, we'll get it done.

I have the sinkers, clips, measuring device and will pick up some flags. Willie is bringing the cones. 

What else do we need???

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Bob,
> 
> Don't worry, we'll get it done.
> 
> ...



LOL
*WIND- and lots of it !*


I'll bring the "weedeater" just in case it's needed.

Looking forward to it.



Bob, good to see you well enough to post. Take it easy for now, and if you need anything let us know.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surf Cat said:


> LOL
> *WIND- and lots of it !*



Right now weather.com is calling for 18 out of the south on Sat and 15 out of the SW on Sun.



Tommy


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Tommy, let me know if I can bring anything. I'll be down on Sat. afternoon so everyone be sure to wear themselves out before I get there. Between baseball and weather I've gotten almost zero practice in.

Ron


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm hoping to be down around 9AM on Saturday. I don't think there's any gear or equipment I can offer that hasn't been spoken for already, but I'd be happy to help with the grunt work during the day.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'm hoping to be down around 9AM on Saturday. I don't think there's any gear or equipment I can offer that hasn't been spoken for already, but I'd be happy to help with the grunt work during the day.
> 
> Evan


If anyone can manage to get there by 8:00-8:30 it will make setting up the field go much quicker. Also helps with the registration process to have as many as possible registered early, so we can start casting by 9:00 or so.

For those new to tournaments, there will be a brief safety discussion for all casters, just prior to commencing the first round of casting.

See ya all there !!

Mark

Tommy. I'll bring a clipboard, notepad, etc. for registering casters, recording distances.etc.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be down early Sat & will help any way I can . Bob , you just rest man & we'll see you in Charlotte .


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i know i put a post on here yesterday that i had a wheel already loaded in my truck. see you all tomorow

frank


ooops, put it on the other post


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

tommy, if your sure enough on the winds, we could set up the feild on friday???

frank


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looks like I'm not gonna make it for the tournament. My Jeep is back in the shop, this time with a blown transfer case.

I'll be thinking of y'all. Looks like I have to turn my eyes toward Charlotte soon, and Shallotte at the end of May.

Tommy, I may be down your way in the next month or so for a lesson and to demo some AFAW rods.

Evan


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Results please???*

Well?


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

SteveZ said:


> Well?


was wonderin the same thing


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jackalopehunter said:


> was wonderin the same thing


I'm pretty sure Tommy will get results posted soon. It was wet and soggy Friday and Saturday, but Sunday the sun came out along with a decent blow.

We cast much longer than normal on Sunday-- man am I beat- got home around 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

They'll be worth reading when they do go up ...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Tommy as well as everyone else is probably resting today. Having arrived back home sometime after 3 a.m., I'm a little tired myself. 

I won't post any results for anyone but I will say....  for everyone!

Britt


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Britt, I was great meeting you and thank you for all the help this weekend not to mention the heavenly coconut, white chocolate, chocolate with crust 
brownie thingys you made. Charlotte can't get here fast enough.

Ron


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeppers, a great time was had by all. I am especially glad to say, I did not break anything this weekend.

It was good to see everyone again and to meet new faces to go with the names.

Look forward to seeing the results as well.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Britt, I was great meeting you and thank you for all the help this weekend not to mention the heavenly coconut, white chocolate, chocolate with crust
> brownie thingys you made. Charlotte can't get here fast enough.
> 
> Ron


And here I thought it was great to meet me because of my fantastic casting ability...I'll settle for the 7 layer brownie thingies (you forgot the peanut butter, butterscotch and pecans)! Glad to help out in anyway that I can. Thanks to everyone for their help and advice to a beginner! Look forward to seeing everyone in Charlotte.

OK Tommy, you've had enough time to rest. Post the results please! 

Britt


----------

